

TSA Spot Referral report: don't express contempt for the screening process [pdf] - shiggerino
https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documentcloud.org/documents/1695316/spot-referral-report.pdf

======
wyldfire
FYI this is marked "sensitive security information" and makes reference to 45
CFR part 1520.

§ 1520.17 describes "consequences of unauthorized disclosure of SSI ...
Corrective action may include issuance of an order requiring retrieval of SSI
to remedy unauthorized disclosure or an order to cease future unauthorized
disclosure."

So AWS and/or HN might end up receiving such an order, right?

[0]
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/49/1520.17](https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/49/1520.17)

------
Canada
Whoever created this document clearly believes the TSA should be conducting
general warrantless searches. It's either that or whoever wrote it believes
scuba training manuals or prepaid phone minutes have some relevance to
transportation security.

------
leesalminen
So if I blink too quickly and ask questions about the TSA's questions I'm
automatically looking at LEO interaction?

That's a laughable policy.

